# Vulcões da Kamchatka



## Agreste (19 Ago 2011 às 17:35)

Foto-video sobre os vulcões da Kamchatka em castelhano. 

http://rusiahoy.com/articles/2011/0...elpais&utm_medium=banners&utm_campaign=elpais


----------

